# Der "ich könnte kotzen" Thread



## RyzA (19. Mai 2018)

*Der "ich könnte kotzen" Thread*

Nabend!


Es gibt ja schon "Was freut euch gerade total?" Thread. Aber ich haben noch keine Auskotz Thread gefunden. Da habe ich mir gedacht machst mal einen auf.

Also ich könnte kotzen weil ich immer noch nicht meinen neuen PC habe und wahrscheinlich bis Ende nächste Woche warten muß. Außerdem bin ich gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "ich könnte kotzen" Thread*

Es gab einen, der wurde erst geschlossen und kürzlich gelöscht.

Mit jeder Neuauflage von "Was nervt euch total" wurde daraufhin dasselbe gemacht, kannst dich also gleich drauf einstellen, dass auch dieser Thread gleich dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "ich könnte kotzen" Thread*

Achso ok. Aber warum denn?


----------



## Two-Face (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "ich könnte kotzen" Thread*

Also die Geschichte ist doch steinalt, wundert mich, dass jemand, der seit 2008 hier angemeldet ist, das nicht mitbekommen hat.

Aber egal.
Hatte was damit zu tun, dass der "Laber-Thread" irgendwann völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist und darauf hin (nicht zum ersten Mal) dichtgemacht wurde.
Nachdem User im ursprünglichen "Nerv"-Thread sich drüber ausgelassen haben wurde auch der irgendwann geschlossen.
Mittlerweile sind beide Threads (mit einem ganzen Haufen anderem alten Kram) gelöscht, warum auch immer. Habe da schon mal angefragt, aber die Mods wissen hierbei von nichts.

Jedenfalls wurde schon öfter versucht, die beiden Threads wiederzubeleben, aber jeder "neue" Laber- und Nerv-Thread ist sofort dicht gemacht worden.


----------



## RyzA (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "ich könnte kotzen" Thread*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also die Geschichte ist doch steinalt, wundert mich, dass jemand, der seit 2008 hier angemeldet ist, das nicht mitbekommen hat.


Guck dir meinen Nicknamen an, dann kennst du die Antwort.

Nein mal im Ernst: ich war hier nicht die ganze Zeit ständig aktiv.  Hatte zwischendurch immer länger mal Pause gemacht. Bin jetzt seit den letzten 3-4 Wochen wieder aktiver.



> Aber egal.
> Hatte was damit zu tun, dass der "Laber-Thread" irgendwann völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist und darauf hin (nicht zum ersten Mal) dichtgemacht wurde.
> Nachdem User im ursprünglichen "Nerv"-Thread sich drüber ausgelassen haben wurde auch der irgendwann geschlossen.
> Mittlerweile sind beide Threads (mit einem ganzen Haufen anderem alten Kram) gelöscht, warum auch immer. Habe da schon mal angefragt, aber die Mods wissen hierbei von nichts.
> ...


Ja mal gucken. Vielleicht schreibt ja ein Mod was dazu. Würde mich schon mal interessieren.

Edit: Aber wenn sowas unerwünscht ist dann löscht den Thread einfach und gut ist!


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Der "ich könnte kotzen" Thread*

Mich nervt das ich genervt bin ...


----------

